# Dust Screen



## TBourne (May 5, 2014)

Hi All, I am moving my woodworking operation into a new shop, which consists of two large areas separated by a 12' by 11' opening. I would like to install some sort of moveable dust barrier or dust screen between the two rooms since my dust creation will happen in one room. Something on a track (akin to mosquito netting or stage scrims??) that can be opened and closed? I enjoy/need the big opening, so I don't want to wall it off. (p.s. I do try to control the dust at the source with dust collectors, not 100% effective)

Any ideas or experience out there for a movable dust barrier on a 12' by 11' opening?


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

TBourne said:


> Hi All, I am moving my woodworking operation into a new shop, which consists of two large areas separated by a 12' by 11' opening. I would like to install some sort of moveable dust barrier or dust screen between the two rooms since my dust creation will happen in one room. Something on a track (akin to mosquito netting or stage scrims??) that can be opened and closed? I enjoy/need the big opening, so I don't want to wall it off. (p.s. I do try to control the dust at the source with dust collectors, not 100% effective)
> 
> Any ideas or experience out there for a movable dust barrier on a 12' by 11' opening?


Any screen that is larger pores than the particulate will, over time, allow the dust to migrate.. how about something like this?

http://www.enershield.ca/mobile/index.html

https://www.google.com/#q=air+curtain

or, less expensive https://www.zipwall.com/ has a magnetic strip door


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

A big shower curtain would be a start. Maybe with magnets on the corners of the curtain and wall to help hold it tight


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

If you are looking for an inexpensive solution, 6 mill plastic sheeting works well. I have a 9'x16' sheet that separates two of my garage bays. The sheet has a 1" x 2" x 12' long furrowing strip attached to the bottom of the sheet to keep it weighed down. The end that does not have the furrowing strip attached, I use for a door that I just push open to go through it. I also have a pulley setup that allows me to roll the sheet up when I don't need it.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I use heavy plastic during remodeling to isolate the affected areas from the occupied portions of the houses.

These barriers aren't mobile so I use these when access between areas is needed.

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Homax-7-ft-Tarp-Zipper-Door-2618/100371851


----------



## TBourne (May 5, 2014)

OK, thanks all, I'm thinking also about trying Tyvek, with firring strips to weigh it down. It's available in 60" wide roles.....


----------

